# Golf Cart Charging



## StradivariusBone (Oct 29, 2013)

Not sure if this fits here or in facility management, but I'll happily allow the powers that be debate that. 

Our theatre shares a footprint with a recently (past 6-7 years) constructed band room. The band room does not have that much storage so occasionally we will allow temporary storage in our pit or dressing rooms for their stuff and they allow us to use their room when our facility is rented out (very helpful for dance recitals). A nice mutually-beneficial relationship. 

They also have a golf cart that they use during football games and events that is sometimes stored in our workshop, the upshot of this being that I have a golf cart ready at my disposal to make quick trips around campus. Recently, a custodian noticed that sidewalk where they were charging the cart outside was being stained red, presumably from leaking battery acid. His solution was for them to charge it inside the shop. 

Now, leaking acid aside (because I'm not completely sure that it is- looks more like rust to me), I seem to remember hearing something way back about it being prohibited to charge carts inside. It makes sense, when you think about a charging unit having the potential to throw sparks and a lead-acid battery having the potential to produce hydrogen gas. All that in an enclosed environment full of lumber sounds like a bad idea to me. 

My question- is there something in the fire code about this situation?


----------



## marmer (Oct 29, 2013)

I'd like to know the answer to that, too. We charge our Genie lift indoors all the time; in fact I think the manufacturer specifies indoor use only for our model. I've never noticed any outgassing or sparks, and certainly no battery leaking. We'd replace it in a hurry if that happened.


----------



## zmb (Oct 30, 2013)

I think something would be seriously wrong if enough liquid was coming out of the batteries to stain the sidewalk. 6V golf cart batteries are common in boats that roll around and I haven't heard of any fiberglass being eaten away from something involving the batteries.

Maybe keep the cart in an open area when charging instead of in a closet to let the hydrogen that's always produced when charging dissipate?


----------



## StradivariusBone (Oct 30, 2013)

marmer said:


> We charge our Genie lift indoors all the time



I didn't even think about the Genie, we do that as well. 


zmb said:


> I think something would be seriously wrong if enough liquid was coming out of the batteries to stain the sidewalk. 6V golf cart batteries are common in boats that roll around and I haven't heard of any fiberglass being eaten away from something involving the batteries.
> 
> Maybe keep the cart in an open area when charging instead of in a closet to let the hydrogen that's always produced when charging dissipate?



That's kinda what I was thinking too, the batteries don't appear to have any obvious leaks, but the metal frame is pretty rusty. If it is leaking, I really don't want it dropping battery acid on my shop floor in any event. The shop is very large and well-ventilated, but the AC only runs during business hours so there is always the potential for a build up of gas. 

I'm really just wondering if anyone can corroborate my nagging suspicion that this is a fire code issue, I can't remember (or find for that matter) where I heard/saw that.


----------



## DuckJordan (Oct 30, 2013)

As far as I know there isn't a fire code about it. If the frame is rusting then its the frame that turned the sidewalk red... Put two and two together....


----------



## StradivariusBone (Oct 30, 2013)

DuckJordan said:


> As far as I know there isn't a fire code about it. If the frame is rusting then its the frame that turned the sidewalk red... Put two and two together....



That was my thought, but our custodian was rather insistent about protecting the sidewalk. Go figure.


----------



## josh88 (Oct 30, 2013)

In the meantime, get a cheap drip pan or something for under the cart. You'll know pretty quickly if anything is leaking or dripping from anywhere while protecting your floor at the same time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckJordan (Oct 30, 2013)

StradivariusBone said:


> That was my thought, but our custodian was rather insistent about protecting the sidewalk. Go figure.


tell him to use dawn on the sidewalk it will go back to white...


----------



## TheaterEd (Oct 30, 2013)

Get a big piece of cardboard to park it on, and get it out of the shop.


----------



## Amiers (Oct 31, 2013)

DuckJordan said:


> tell him to use dawn on the sidewalk it will go back to white...



He wouldn't do that cause then he would have to wash the whole sidewalk to match the clean spot Hehe


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 1, 2013)

These videos should be scary enough to give you an answer.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Nov 1, 2013)

I've seen that before, not an explosion thankfully, but back in my days as a band director we were closing up one night after a rehearsal or concert and I had a kid come running into my office with a parent screaming for a fire extinguisher. We grabbed it and ran outside to see another student's car with the hood open in the parking lot and about 5' of pink flame shooting out of the engine compartment. Long story short- he was trying to jump it, put the terminals on backwards (he's a percussionist, they do this sort of thing) and when it started arcing like crazy he backed away and shortly after the hydrogen caught. Someone had the sense to disconnect the jumper car and the flame put itself out, thankfully no one was hurt. The battery was half melted and had fused the terminal to the post. Oddly enough, the car actually started after this (the battery case was some how still intact, one of the cell covers just got pushed off).

Anyway, that's why I'm a bit nervous about having this charging in my shop, I just am trying to decipher as to the legality of it as I push for an alternate solution. The genie lift concern marmer brought up is equally troubling, as I'm sure there's no shortage of theatres with those.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 1, 2013)

The thing to remember about the Genie is that it's often stored in a wing or backstage, a room with a lot of air volume and airflow. While it's far from safe, at least there's room for the hydrogen to dissipate and you avoid the danger of charging in a small space. The most important thing would be to follow the manufacturer's recommendations in the manual. Also unplug the charger when it's charged and you don't need it.


----------



## silicsound (Nov 3, 2013)

The red stain on the sidewalk isn't battery acid, sulfuric acid is clear. Also you would notice a significant reduction in battery capacity if your battery was leaking a significant amount. It's likely grease or oil. 
I cant see why charging a battery in a room would be a problem, you would need a bank of batteries the size of a large walk-in closest to be a problem. 
If you are worried, just know that cheaper batteries to build up more flammable gases. Also if you ever smile something like rotten eggs, that is a by product of a process that produces large amounts of flammable gases.

But check the manual, it would definitely mention a rule if there was one.


----------



## DuckJordan (Nov 3, 2013)

Just thought of something... You can't have both battery acid and hydrogen gas build up... Only one or the other. Either its a water based "most likely" or its a sealed battery (if its leaking it needs to be replaced). There isn't enough gas released from one batery to fill one gallon container in an hour. Your shop has a minimum airflow code. It's a non issue.


----------

